# dmesg is not enough



## Seeker (May 20, 2009)

Upon boot, all informations displayed are in, bright white font.
At the end of a boot sequence, grey font messages(errors, informations), also appear.

By running:

```
dmesg | less
```
,which is same source as:

```
vi /var/run/dmesg.boot
```

I can see no "grey font messages"(errors, informations) in it!

For example, there was error loading some font, so I needed to edit file in /etc.

But that error msg, I coudn't retrieve from dmesg.
I simply had to have a "fast eye" at the end of a boot sequence. 

Where are stored those "grey font messages", if they, are at all.
If they aren't stored, at all, how can I make FreeBSD store it?


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2009)

Try looking at /var/log/messages or as it's more likely an Xorg message; /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## Seeker (May 20, 2009)

/var/log/messages is a first place where I have looked at.

And don't let "font" confuse you as this one is not related to X, as it is disabled, but to vidcontrol.
Fonts are for console.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 20, 2009)

And don't forget [cmd=]dmesg *-a*[/cmd]


----------



## lme@ (May 20, 2009)

All white messages on the console are messages produced by the kernel while grey lines are from userland processes.


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2009)

If vidcontrol has issues with loading fonts you can start it by hand using:

```
# /etc/rc.d/syscons start
```

That will probably show the same messages. Most likely cause is the wrong font name for the font* variables.


----------



## pbd (May 20, 2009)

Seeker said:
			
		

> I simply had to have a "fast eye" at the end of a boot sequence.



I think you can allways "pause" the screen by scroll-lock key (sorry if I'm wrong, I cannot try it now). And you can also try scroll back in the screen buffer using scroll-lock an arrow keys or page up/page down.


----------



## Seeker (May 20, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If vidcontrol has issues with loading fonts you can start it by hand using:
> 
> ```
> # /etc/rc.d/syscons start
> ...



No, no, no. I don't have any problems with fonts and vidcontrol.
That was a last problem I had, so I used it here as an example.
I've solved it asap, as it was mistype in rc.conf



			
				pbd said:
			
		

> I think you can allways "pause" the screen by scroll-lock key (sorry if I'm wrong, I cannot try it now). And you can also try scroll back in the screen buffer using scroll-lock an arrow keys or page up/page down.



True.
But, I can't use scroll-lock key on laptop, until system isn't fully loaded, as I need a special app driver that mimics num keyboard.
There is no num keyboard on laptop.

On my desktop, that is not an issue.



			
				lme@ said:
			
		

> All white messages on the console are messages produced by the kernel while grey lines are from userland processes.



Yes that is true.
So I am aiming at userland processes.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> And don't forget [cmd=]dmesg *-a*[/cmd]



This is a _solution_ to problem. 

Thread can be marked as solved. :stud


----------

